# Barky Bow Build Along :)



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

I agreed to trade Slingshots with Barky Bow. I think it will be fun to show how I built Clints slingshot. It is always a bit of a risk when you design a slingshot for someone specifically. After a few consultations messages back and forth I decide on this design. It is an OTT frame with Slots for attachment of flat bands.

So here goes 

This is the design that I cut out with my bandsaw and and flushed trimmed to a plywood template. No pictures of that but it is the same as this is going to show later.















I stick the aluminum frame to a 1" thick HDPE block I got from Ghost Thanks Joe  still using it . I flush trimmed it with the router. Now it is a slave pattern to help with some future steps. 









I use a 1/2" radius bit and with the aluminum lubricated with cutting fluid I made six very light passes to get the radius on this edge. This is extremely dangerous and you should no try this at home.















Now I stick the Slave HDPE to the wood and cut it out with the bandsaw and flush trim it with the router





























More to come


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I love Build Alongs and this is a good one !


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Oh hear it starts again every time I see some build alongs ( yes I blame al of you )
I feel the need of buying tools like right now
 sadly it's Sunday and I just came back from work
Well so long I sit back and enjoy your so well made build along's 
Thanks so much 
And I can't wait to see Clint's side of the build 
Cheers


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Randy you are a skilled artisan and a pure gentleman. That shooter is looking amazing so far. I'm so very excited 
Thank you for taking the time to do a build along as well. 
I only hope I can make your side of the trade worth your while. 
Thank you so much. 
Clint


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Beautiful work! 

Question CO. When you did the rad on the aluminium, did you start progressively with a smaller rad and build up? OR did you leave the 1/2" round over in the router and by hand just make passes?


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

I have a router question two: what exactly is this danger you speak of? I really need to learn to use a router but I'm always intimidated by horror stories.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Very cool!!!!


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Byudzai said:


> I have a router question two: what exactly is this danger you speak of? I really need to learn to use a router but I'm always intimidated by horror stories.


If the bit catches it can send the slingshot flying across the room at alarming speeds. Since you're holding the slingshot in your hand, that can yank your hand against the spinning router bit if you're unlucky.

There's good reason shop teachers around the world teach you never ever to do this, but sometimes it's the only way to get a job done. But if you have to, be VERY VERY VERY careful. And only ever attempt if you're very skilled and experienced with the router and the material you're working.

*DISCLAIMER* Like CanOpener said, don't try this at home. And if you do, don't come crying to me about missing digits. This really is as dangerous as the horror stories imply. If you don't believe me, ask any shop teacher.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Clever Moniker said:


> Beautiful work!
> 
> Question CO. When you did the rad on the aluminium, did you start progressively with a smaller rad and build up? OR did you leave the 1/2" round over in the router and by hand just make passes?


I used the same router bit 1/2" radius round over bit. I started the cut 3/16" low. I lubricated the aluminum with cutting fluid using a brush. After each cut I raised the bit 1/32" I lubricated the edge with the cutting fluid using a brush Everytime until I reach the desired radius on the edge.


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Byudzai said:


> I have a router question two: what exactly is this danger you speak of? I really need to learn to use a router but I'm always intimidated by horror stories.


A friend of mine worked at a furniture plant in NC. Router caught a piece of stock he was working on and shot it into his stomach. I have had my router/shaper grab a piece of purple heart(it has crazy twisted grain and sling it through the siding of my workshop(i miss my workshop) That is how I learned to take smalll bites and make multiple passes


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Byudzai said:


> I have a router question two: what exactly is this danger you speak of? I really need to learn to use a router but I'm always intimidated by horror stories.





Viper010 said:


> Byudzai said:
> 
> 
> > I have a router question two: what exactly is this danger you speak of? I really need to learn to use a router but I'm always intimidated by horror stories.
> ...


Viper is right about a catch. Speaking from personal experience it can be very dangerous. The router is a directional tool. If you feed in to it in the wrong direction it will pull the work in and self feed. Your slingshot will go flying or get shattered. This is very dangerous with wood and is multiplied when routing aluminum. A cleanly routed aluminum edge is razor sharp!!!!! A mistake with wood is bad and worse with aluminum.

The trick to routing aluminum is to take very light cuts and lubricate the aluminum with cutting fluid. If it is not lubricated the aluminum will gaul and it will look like aluminum sandpaper on the surface  I can only use a router for 1/2" aluminum and thinner and I only use it to remove or clean up a small amount of aluminum left around my template. It is not possible to remove a lot of excess with my router. I saw off the excess and use the router to get a clean edge.

Just to keep it clear this is how I use my router. I am not advocating that this is safe for anyone else. Use any of this info at your own Risk!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Barky Bow said:


> Randy you are a skilled artisan and a pure gentleman. That shooter is looking amazing so far. I'm so very excited
> Thank you for taking the time to do a build along as well.
> I only hope I can make your side of the trade worth your while.
> Thank you so much.
> Clint


Clint I am glad you like it so far  I am excited about the final design. I hope you will be pleasantly surprised when it is done


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Now you can see that I removed the wood from the slave template and I put it on the aluminum body with double stick tape





























Then I took it back to the router table and used the 1/2" radius bit to round over the wood side















More to come  soon


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

I am Waiting for the next pictures!!! :naughty:

Fantastic post!

Volp


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Nice thick ergo hand full of beauty and strength coming up... can't wait to see the finished frame AND to hear the delightful post of the forthcoming recipient! A nice Thanks Giving dealie.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

The router caveat....if you note on one of Bill Hays' videos he uses really heavy gloves on his router video. While it's not 100% assurance of protection it's at least something and that plus a reflex jerk can save a digit. You might wear one of those face protectors....it's like a welding helmet but with a lexan shield you look though.

If the piece of work is pretty firmly held and if you don't cut too fast it's less likely for the bit to snag and thus yank the piece out of your grasp...and the router speed has to be up to par as well so each pass of a blade doesn't take off more than it can..and catch trying. The slower the router RPM the more likely it will catch and grab your work and fling it. And the faster you advance the work into the bit, likewise, the more likelihood of a snag and fling. Just ease it along, let the router work at its comfortable speed and you'll decrease greatly the chance of an accident.

As you advance the work, make sure you have the work flat and firm on the router table with no lifting or chatter. Work in bits, like slow even not jerky advancements of 1/4 to 1/2 inch at a time paying strict attention to keeping the work flat flat flat on the table.

you'llshootyoureyeout Matt has a vid on this as well as others.


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

You certainly do not disappoint when class and style are paramount!! 
I can sort of see the finished product in my minds eye but I have a feeling that you are going to surprise everyone including myself? ?
I am now even more excited to see your finished piece of slingshot art, I can't wait


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

Didn't know you can use a router on aluminum! You learn something everyday!


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

Wow.... Great job

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI Y600-U20 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Randy, I'm just watching but be sure I'm here. Super excited!


----------



## roirizla (Dec 3, 2010)

Real nice sling you're going to get Clint. It'll make great collateral when we meet 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Here is a bit more progress. I drilled screw holes for the handle scales. First tap hole size then clearance hole size for the screws, then I countersink the top of the scales for the screw heads.















Then I milled band grooves with a 3/16" ball end mill. Now the frame can shoot single flat bands up to .040" in the top slots,or you can wrap and tuck doubles or triple flats. 















I drilled a lanyard hole and did a bit of shaping on the scale









Testing the feel of the grip. I really like it 





























More to come soon


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Every time I see an update I drop everything to read it and every time it gets better and better.
You are blowing my mind at the moment Randy.
WOW!!!!


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Amazing job Randy :thumbsup: I am really enjoying this post, it is like to read woodworking magazine!!

Thanks a lot

Volp


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

I am making good progress. I hit the point now where it starts to feel like I did nothing. Final shaping to the scales is done. Sanded and polished the metal. It still needs a bit more. The scale is ready for final sanding and finishing. I like to do that on the start of a work session so I am fresh and do rush through the important final finishing  I can feel the end is near 

































more soon


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Amazing work Mr. Randy! :bowdown:


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

And still the hits keep coming! !!!
You have now taken my expectation and blown it right out of the water. 
If you are not done yet then I have no more words.
Absolutely mind boggling sir. 
Thank you so much


----------



## frailuco (Jun 9, 2013)

You left me speechless :bowdown:


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

I like the idea of a thick core and a single scale...gives the best of both..metal and exotic wood. Excellent work of course...hallmark of Randy.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

I had the day off for the holidays so I worked on this slingshot today. Nothing to really take pictures of. I put a super glue finish on the scale several coats with wet sanding in between and when it was all evened out I buffed it on my 1725 RPM buffer with a loose 10" wheel and blue bufffing compound.

The metal frame went on the rose engine and I engraved the back side of it. I am very happy with the end results. So here she is. I hope you like her Clint  as I am out of tricks 

Click on the pictures for an expanded view


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

That's insane. If I had to make one critique of it it would be the screws. I think I'd rather have seen is epoxied together as the screws seem to take something away from it. On the other hand I really like having the option of replacing the wood if something happens to it.


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

When I asked you to make me a shooter I knew from other pictures of your work that it would be special due to your remarkable skills and original style. What I did not realise is just how special it was going to turn out. Pictures never do justice to a piece of art and yet I am overwhelmed with these last pictures. I cannot even begin to imagine what it is going to be like to behold in real life. 
You have made me a very happy slinger by making such a magnificent original slingshot.
Thank you !!!!!!!!!!!!
I only hope you are half as happy with my side of this trade because there is no way in he11 that I can compete with that, no way at all.
Absolutely magnificent.
Thank you Randy.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

It is quality work like this that keeps me going and feeling like I should hang up my tools at the same time. Truly Nice!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Randy That is a noter beauty Queen looks so slick I would love to see Clint's face when he open's the box  video pleas


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Masterpiece! :wub:

I never hear for rose engine... But I see that is amazing stuff, I love your pattern on aluminium!


----------



## Alvin261084 (Oct 25, 2014)

:bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## LBH2 (Jul 20, 2013)

AWESOME!!!!!!! BTW CO, thanks for all the info input&#8230;&#8230;.LBH2


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

A real gem. joy to my eyes!!!

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI Y600-U20 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## tyrone8511 (May 2, 2014)

Wow, simply out of this world, build along included, thanks can opener for sharing


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

My hats off! Truly blown away. :bowdown: I'm in love with the pinky area. :wub:

Thank you for inspiring us!


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

Excellent work and build stage pictures. Still don't have guts to route aluminum. Probably never will.


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

E x c e l s o ! ! !

:bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Master colleagues adore him, me too.

:king: Alf :wave:


----------

